# socializing 11 week old puppy- only had first shots?



## JenniferF (Dec 22, 2011)

I adopted an 11 week old puppy a week ago and want to work on socializing him. The problem is that he has only had his first shots. He gets his second shots next week. Is it safe to take him anywhere? He is a little bit on the shy side so I feel it is very important to get him out and around people and children at a young age. Is it safe to bring him to, say, petco, if we never put him on the gound; if we keep him inside the cart the whole time? Opinions please! If you would wait-- would you wait until his final third shots?


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I would not wait. I got my pup at 8 weeks and we were always out and about. Just do not go to pet stores, dog parks, or other places with high dog traffic. Socializing is about more then just being good with other dogs & people; it's about being calm in all different types of environments with different types of people, surfaces, events, animals, noise, etc.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

My pup is 10 weeks tomorrow and has only had 1 vac so far. 

In the nearly 2 weeks I have had him he has been to the vets twice (sits on a towel), we have sat outside shopping centers, I even took him to a skatepark and boy did I feel like the odd one out there :laugh: He has been to my parents a couple of times, to my friends house who has a GSD whom I know is great with puppies.

We have roadworks down our street so when they are back after Xmas break I will take him there for a look. Also tomorrow I will take him to the esplanade at the beach to watch. I have been either holding him or he sits on my lap. I have a list of places/sounds to show him (busy playgrounds, schools etc). 

So my advice for what it's worth is start now


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

My new boy was around 09 weeks when brought home, and received only first shot, but we always out and roaming around blocks. Of course I avoid the dog park or route with lots of dog, but supermarket, bookstore, and cafes are the places that I took him to. I think a risk is very minimal, thus go ahead to let your puppy out as much as you can so later on you will have a well socialized dog.


----------



## sheep (Dec 2, 2011)

I would be careful with choosing the dogs with whom he is allowed to socialize, and avoid stray ones. Also, avoid grasses or pee/poop of other dogs.

My puppy is currently almost 7 months, and only at 6 months he got all his shots (the delay was due to some health issues). He had lost a precious socializing window opportunity, and now he has yet to learn dog-to-dog manners, while he's losing his puppy license. He can go very rough, and it's hard to deal with it now.

So if your puppy is healthy, just avoid putting him at potentially risky situations but allow him to socialize as much as possible.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Socialize as much as you can but use your common sense. 

Friends with dogs you know are healthy and friendly. Place that aren't frequented by loose and potentially ill dogs (no dog parks for awhile). But you can't wait! Get that puppy in the car and go!!!


----------

